# Forum Other Languages Romance languages French  No smoking in French

## Ilkay

Can someone tell me how to say "No smoking!" in French?

----------


## Uther Pendragon

You can etheir say "Il est interdit de fumer" or "Interdiction de fumer".

----------


## Sascha

ne fumez pas, ou je vais vous tuer

----------


## Nathan

Hey Uther, if you're still out there, if I'm not mistaken don't signs in public places usually say "D

----------


## possopo

it probably depends on the country where you see the sign. 
i don't even remember about the french signs. i always come across a cigarette with a red cross on it.

----------


## The Hatred

hey! don't kill us all! lol

----------


## frenchlondon2005

"FUMER EST BON POUR LA SANTE" 
HEHE: "SMOKING IS GOOD FOR YOUR HEATLTH!"

----------

